# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Što biste promijenili u svojim postupcima da ponovo rađate

## TinnaZ

Kada biste mogli ponoviti svoje prethodne porode ili da ste ponovo trudni i idete rađati - što biste promijenili u svojim postupcima prije i nakon dolaska u rodilište ?

----------


## Davor

Mi bi eventualno bili extremniji u zahtjevima. Sve ostalo je bilo skoro OK  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

ovo mi je tako lijepo kad kažeš "mi bismo"

----------


## MGrubi

odbila bih potpisati suglasnost na prijemu, odbila drip i analgeziju, odbila tiskati kad bi počela pucati, nedopustila rezati pupkovinu dokle god ima krvi u njoj (povratkom te krvi beba dobiva extra dozu željeza, pa se ne bi brinula za moguću anemiju prije 6mj bebe), odbrusila pošteno bezobraznoj sestri na odjelu
rekla MM da donese pravi ručak i večeru , svaki dan.

----------


## Irchi

Vjerojatno bih otišla kasnije u bolnicu (iako bi me bilo frka jer sam ovaj put imala trudove par dana i kad su mi bušili vodenjak voda je već bila zelena).
Izričito bih rekla da ne želim da me režu i da ne želim biti cijelo vrijeme na CTG-u ( ovaj sam put to nekako blago govorila pa me za rezanje i nisu ozbiljno shvatili, a CTG sam si sam skidala kad mi je pio pun kufer).
Odbila bih drip i pokušala bez njega (ovaj put baš i nije išlo otvaranje pa sam "popila" cijelu bocu.
I željela bih roditi u kadi ili doma(kad barem ne bih trebala putovati u Rijeku). Ako ne, opet bih išla na Sv. Duh i ozbiljnije iznosila svoje zahtjeve.

----------


## a zakaj

pa ja sam vec na drugom porodu neke stvari napravila drukcije - otisla u drugo rodiliste (bez veze ovaj put), nakon sto mi je puknuo vodenjak (a ne po narudzbi), odbila sam drip i bila sam jako pozitivno raspolozena i pricljiva (sto bude korisno u komunikaciji sa sestrama i doktorima).

Treci put bih mozda odbila klistiranje i odlucnije bih odbila epiziotomiju. I mozda bih se potrudila otici na SD zbog rooming in-a (iako je porod i u Vinogradskoj bio skroz ok).

----------


## sandraf

na drugom sam promijenila stvari za koje sam bila sigurna da nisu stimale na prvom porodu.

drugi mi je bio savrsen, iako induciran.

----------


## Kejt

moj je porod bio 'školski' primjer gotovo svih mogućih intervencija (drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, CTG, analgetici ko-zna-koji-sve, navaljivanje na trbuh, epiziotomija ...) u savršeno normalan porod kod zdrave mame i zdrave bebe
prerezali su pupkovinu odmah, elu su mi dali na manje od minute, nisam ju uspjela/stigla podojiti, tati ju nisu dali uopće i brzo su ga izjurili van 
nakon poroda, nisam uspjela dobiti ni rooming in, navodno je bila gužva
hranili su ju i donosili mi ju na 'podoj' situ, pobljuckanu i uspavanu ... 
drugi put bi' sve to izbjegla, naravno
čini mi se da je dobar dio problema bio i u nesigurnoj artikulaciji mojih želja i očekivanja, da ne velim prava tako da, iskreno, moram prvenstveno poraditi na sebi

----------


## LeaB

Informirana sam puno više nego u prvoj trudnoći. Nije me strah kao tada, pa sam zapravo bila sigurna da ću na carski, čemu je bila posljedica disproporcija zdjelice.
Rodit ću na Sv. Duhu jer želim biti stalno sa bebom. Neću drip. Neću prikopčavanje na ctg, ne želim ležati.

Mnogo sam odlučnija a i iskusnija, pa sad čekam bebu s strpljenjem i vjerom u svoje tijelo.

----------


## TinnaZ

na drugom sam već nešto promijenila u odnosu na prvi:
- odbila sam indukciju prije prirodnog početka poroda
- kasnije sam otišla u bolnicu
- odbila sam potpisati bianco Izjavu, nakon što je doktorica odbila objasniti mi na koje konkretno postupke se Izjava odnosi
- odbila sam drip
- odbila sam "samo infuziju" što god da je u njoj trebalo biti
- odbila sa epiziotomiju
- odbila sam položaj kukca na leđima

na trećem bih još:
- išla još kasnije u bolnicu
- odbila i prokidanje vodenjaka, čak i na samom kraju poroda (na drugom porodu sam na kraju poroda na preporuku ipak pristala na prokidanje vodenjaka)
- odbila bih Dolantin ( na drugom sam pristala iz straha da ću u nekom trenutku zapomagati i moliti da mi nešto daju, a oni će se smijati i reći draga, lijepo smo vam nudili prije sat vremena, ne može sad)
- ako bi me dr. opet šivala prije početka lokalne anestezije usprkos mojem vrištanju i molbama da stane, već nakon druge molbe našla bih snage da je odgurnem barem nogom, i ne bih se ograničavala pristojnošću i naučenom kurtoazijom
- odmah poslije poroda bih tražila ravnatelja, iznijela mu neprimjereno ponašanje, i tražila ispriku bolnice
- tražila bih odmah drugo osoblje, ako bi se prvo dodijeljeno ponašalo prema meni neljubazno
- ne bih dozvolila odvajanje bebe od mene ne duže od 5min, bez obzira na pravila i praksu bolnice
- ne bih dozvolila cijepljenje tek rođenog djeteta, obavila bih to eventualno nakon izlaska iz bolnice
- plan poroda bih možda predala, možda ne, ali ako bih, ona bi to bilo mjesec dana prije termina
- digla bih se, išla bih na wc, pila bi vode, kako to meni odgovara - a ne bih se obazirala na pravila bolnice
- obrijala bih se doma sama
- klistir bih obavila doma sama
- nikada više ne bih rađala u ležećem položaju, eventulano poluležesjedećem, ako ne bi bilo opreme za sjedeći položaj
- prije poroda jasno bih objasnila suprugu u koji i kako položaj da mi pomogne ako ne budem mogla sama
- rekla bih da ne želim i treći puta nalijeganje na trbuh (Kristellerov zahvat) ako beba zapne, nego da pokušaju prvo sa čekanjem i promjenom položaja; a da na nalijeganje pristajem samo u krajnjoj nuždi
- bila bih još određenija i jasnija u svojim usmenim molbama/zahtjevima nego drugi puta
- i došla bih u bolnicu kasnije, puno kasnije nego prvi i drugi puta

----------


## TinnaZ

- inzistirala bih da se pupkovina reže tek kada prestane pulsirati, i da se ponudi tati da je prereže

----------


## Mony

Ni nakon tri dana s trudovima, ne bih jos isla u bolnicu  :/

----------


## pepi

Prvi porod (petrova):
-ležanje 4 sata sa prikopčanim CTG
-drip odmah
-epi
-dr koja ne zna kaj bi sa mnom :Mad:  

Drugi porod mi je prošao suuuuper! (SD) iako nisam ništa tražila:

-doma odradila veći dio (nisam prerano došla u bolnicu) 
-klistirana (nije toliko strašno)
-vodenjak puknuo sam
-cijelo vrijeme trudova hodala
-jedino mala epi (ali zbog velike bebe)
-ležala na porođajnom stolu doslovno 5 min.(nisu me stigli prikopčati na CTG)

Jedino što su sestre na SD bile demotivirajuće što se tiče dojenja( gospođo nećete vi tak skoro dobiti mlijeko!  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------


## lucky day

kasnije krenula u rodiliste...
i nasla nacina da dodjem na rodin forum da se 'nabrijem' par mjeseci prije barem...

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Meni se zaista sve češće postavlja pitanje (naravno, nakon što čitam tuđa iskustva jer svojih još nemam) - *kada* otići u bolnicu? Imam sreće da živim doslovno pet minuta autom od Petrove... Koliko čekati kako bi se sve ovo izbjeglo?  :?

----------


## mamma san

- odbila bih epi (na prvom nisam niti znala da su me rezali...a ono hiljadu šavova x 2 šivanje...  :Crying or Very sad:  ) i uzela bih neko uže kako bih uspjela zavezati neku babicu i sl. pored sebe..a ne da ih urlajući dozivam....

- i pokušala bih napraviti stvarno sve da uspijem prodisati trudove (na prvom porodu nisam bila svjesna niti da dišem)

- i inzistirala bih da mi bebu ostave na meni odmah nakon poroda  i pokušala bih odmah dojiti (na prvom sam je samo kratko pomazila)

- i tako bih željela biti skroz uz nju (na prvom je više manje dobar dio dana bila uz mene, ali noć nije)

----------


## MGrubi

> Meni se zaista sve češće postavlja pitanje (naravno, nakon što čitam tuđa iskustva jer svojih još nemam) - *kada* otići u bolnicu? Imam sreće da živim doslovno pet minuta autom od Petrove... Koliko čekati kako bi se sve ovo izbjeglo?  :?


meni je doktor reka da dođem kad trudovi budu 1 min dugi na 5 min razmaka

----------


## mfo

> moj je porod bio 'školski' primjer gotovo svih mogućih intervencija (drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, CTG, analgetici ko-zna-koji-sve, navaljivanje na trbuh, epiziotomija ...) u savršeno normalan porod kod zdrave mame i zdrave bebe
> prerezali su pupkovinu odmah, elu su mi dali na manje od minute, nisam ju uspjela/stigla podojiti, tati ju nisu dali uopće i brzo su ga izjurili van 
> nakon poroda, nisam uspjela dobiti ni rooming in, navodno je bila gužva
> hranili su ju i donosili mi ju na 'podoj' situ, pobljuckanu i uspavanu ... 
> drugi put bi' sve to izbjegla, naravno
> čini mi se da je dobar dio problema bio i u nesigurnoj artikulaciji mojih želja i očekivanja, da ne velim prava tako da, iskreno, moram prvenstveno poraditi na sebi


potpisujem sve ovo, naročito dio o tome kako moram poraditi na svojem načinu iznošenja zahtjeva!!!
ja sam nakon bušenja vodenjaka 10 sati ležala prikopčana na ctg, sva sreća drip sam dobila kad je sve već bilo praktički gotovo, ali još uvijek mi nije jasno kako sam uspjela ležati u identičnom položaju 10 sati! naravno, da sam se praktički prestala otvarati kad sam zalegla, a prije toga sam se hodajući otvorila 2 prsta za sat vremena.
drugi put ne dam da me taknu:
- neću drip
- neću ležati
- neću bušenje vodenjaka
- neću ctg
- neću da mi legnu na trbuh
- neću epi
- neću rezanje pupkovine dok ne pretane pulsirati
- neću da mi uzmu bebu i da ga ne vidim sljedećih 20 sati
- idem puuuuno kasnije u bolnicu

----------


## zmajić

odbila bih Dolantin - tako da osjetim bebu kako izlazi, svi kažu da je to super filing...

btw. Zna li itko kakva je to "zelena" plodna voda i da li je uopće opasna, odnosno koja je razlika između mekonijske i zelene plodne vode?

----------


## šmučka

ostala bih doma  :Grin:  .

----------


## mamma san

> odbila bih Dolantin - tako da osjetim bebu kako izlazi, svi kažu da je to super filing...
> 
> btw. Zna li itko kakva je to "zelena" plodna voda i da li je uopće opasna, odnosno koja je razlika između mekonijske i zelene plodne vode?


kaj to nije isto? Plodna voda u zreloj trudnoći je mliječna, a zelena je od mekonija.

----------


## VedranaV

> ostala bih doma  .


I ja.

----------


## marta

> šmučka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ostala bih doma  .
> 
> 
> I ja.


Ja cu ostati doma.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Inzistirala bih da samo prate tlak i ne induciraju porod dok je beba ok, a nakon poroda bih drugi dan otišla doma.

----------


## ana.m

Kad sad rezimiram, plodna voda mi je bila mekonijska i s jedne strane mi je drago da su mi induciarli porod jer se moglo dogoditi da mi se dijete napije te vode a onda može doći do svakakivh komplikacija. Ali da nije bilo tako inzistirala bih na potpuno prirodnom porodu dok god je sve u redu i s bebom i sa mnom. Nadam se da drugi put bude tako!

----------

i ja bi ostala doma ali kad bi morala u bolnicu onda nebi mjenjala nista, jer je moj zadnji porod bio super... (ko se sjeca moje price s poroda)
dojurila u bolnicu u zadnjim trenucima, bez brijanja, klistira, dripa, ctga, sasvim mala epiziotomija... samo su me uspjeli skinuti beba je bila vani....


a ono poslije poroda je druga prica

----------


## sirius

> šmučka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ostala bih doma  .
> 
> 
> I ja.


  :Smile:  I ja bih ostala doma.

----------


## zmajić

> kaj to nije isto? Plodna voda u zreloj trudnoći je mliječna, a zelena je od mekonija.


nije isto, 8 dana poslije termina plodna voda mi je bila zelena (vidjela sam ju jer su mi zbušili vodenjak), ali nije u njoj bio mekonij (3 doktora i 2 babice su rekli da nije)...nešto tipa jako je zrela pa je pozelenila ali se nije beba pokakala.. :?

----------


## TinnaZ

o mekonijskoj plodnoj vodi i da li se išta postiže indukcijom se negdje pisalo. Ispalo je da je opasnije pehati bebu i majku tada, jer je veća mogućnost stresa, a beba udahne plodnu vodu dok je "u stresu". Inače ne. M. Odent je (čini mi se) rekao da je jedan od rijetkih dobrih razloga za carski - mekonijska plodna voda.
Nisam sigurna da li sam dobro shvatila i prenijela - pa bi trebalo naći taj topic.
Vedrana, Daphne znate možda ime tipica ?

----------


## MGrubi

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  šmučka prvotno napisa
> ...


i ja

----------

sorry neznam...

----------


## tridesetri

sto bih promijenila? hm...otisla bih roditi u drugo rodiliste, pomogucnosti u drugu zemlju, ili platila normalnu babicu i doktora na porodu s kojima bih se sve unaprijed dogovorila kako ja zelim.
medjutim u stvarnosti nista ne poduzimam. drugo dijete trebam roditi za dva mjeseca, a nisam si cak uspjela ni organizirati da odem roditi u austriju ili rijeku kako sam planirala. razlog? prvo dijete. zima. drugaciji prioriteti. ne mogu sve to organizirati. zapravo mogu, ali nisam sama sebi vise toliko bitna. bitno mi je da sve prodje sto bezbolnije za m., da budemo sto krace razdvojene. 
i zato cu se uzdati u dobru srecu i svoje tijelo i nadati se da ce sve proci dobro.
doduse tako sam i prvi put pa je ispalo katastrofa.
ali ovaj put pijem vise c-vitamina u nadi da mi vodenjak nece prerano puknuti, te da cu moci ostati doma do zadnjeg casa i doci u rodiliste otvorena 10 cm - to je ipak dobitna kombinacija.
i nekako se ipak nadam da sam pametnija s ovim iskustvom koje vec imam.

----------


## Dia

ja bi dosla kasnije u rodiliste 

nebi dozvolila epiziotomiju, sa njegovih 1950g stvarno mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da ce me rezati

----------


## TinnaZ

> nebi dozvolila epiziotomiju, sa njegovih 1950g stvarno mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da ce me rezati


 nemreš vjerovati, ovo dokazuje do kud je ta stupidnost otišla daleko ...
A ja sa svojih 50kg rodila bebu od 4550gr bez epiziotomije. Ne bih niti popucala (glavica je izašla normalno) da nije bilo nalijeganje na trbuh poslije toga. A bilo je nalijeganje, jer se kod nas ne okreće rodilja u drugi položaj ako ramena zapnu. Ali dobro, super sam se opravila od toga pucanja, za razliku od epiziotomije sa prvoga poroda.

----------


## tridesetri

> nebi dozvolila epiziotomiju, sa njegovih 1950g stvarno mi nije bilo ni na kraj pameti da ce me rezati


pokraj mene je lezala drugorotka koja je takodjer rodila bebicu laksu od dvije kile i takodjer je bila rezana. kad je beba izasla, te kad je babica vidjela kako je malena rekla je "eh, pa za ovo vas nismo trebali ni rezati" kao da joj je otprilike stala na nogu. pokazuje kolika je to njima zapravo rutina...

----------


## TinnaZ

znači da nije istina kad tvrde da će rezati samo ako vide da je glavica tako napela da će rodilja popucati, i to samo ako vide da će jako popucati - nego to rade uvijek i svima i to rutinski, a ne prema nikakvoj potrebi.
Ili drugim riječima, kažu oni, ako vide da je tkivo jako napelo i pobijelilo, a pobijeli valjda uvijek i svima, pa sve koje izričito ne traže - režu.

----------


## dolega

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  šmučka prvotno napisa
> ...


potpisujem.

marta,planiraš i četvrto?svaka čast.  :Grin:

----------


## marta

vec sam ga isplanirala.  :Grin:

----------

tako je marta...
sad jos da krenes u akciju 8)

----------


## TinnaZ

a možda je ona njega isplanirala _isplanirala_  :Wink:

----------


## ivonna

Kod samog poroda ne bi nista mijenjala jer mi je sve bilo kako sam zeljela, prirodno i kratko  :Grin:  
Zapravo, zeljela bih da tata prereze pupkovinu jer to nije napravio ni kad sam rodila Andreu, ni kad sam rodila Meri. I jos sam se sjetila, trazila bih da beba dulje bude na meni nakon samog poroda, a ne da mi ju daju na 2 minute i onda odnesu na par sati.

----------


## marta

da pojasnim, stvar je samo u igri rijecima, mi smo odlucili da cemo imati jos djece. al kao i s trecim djetetom, bit cu undercover do kraja.  :Razz:

----------


## Sanjica

Sve! Ništa nebi bilo isto počevši od mjesta rođenja pa na dalje... :/

----------


## Adrijana

Promijenila bih mjesto radnje za početak.

----------


## leonisa

svoju dijagnozu. a s obzirom na nju- nista, osim sto bi zahtjevala dojenje odmah a ne samo mazenje a dojenje nakon 24h...

----------


## Irena001

> - ako bi me dr. opet šivala prije početka lokalne anestezije usprkos mojem vrištanju i molbama da stane, već nakon druge molbe našla bih snage da je odgurnem barem nogom, i ne bih se ograničavala pristojnošću i naučenom kurtoazijom


Šivali su te dok još anestezija nije počela djelovati?! :shock: Od mene bi ta doktorica samo dobila nogu u glavu, da se nije obazirala dok sam ju molila da stane  :Evil or Very Mad:   STRAŠNO!!!

Ja osobno nebi ništa mjenjala osim epizotomije. Stvarno mislim da sam je mogla izbjeći, ali šta se može, prvi porod, i pomalo prestrašenost i želja da što prije bude gotovo.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, i uvjeravala me da je normalno da lokalna anestezija ne djeluje! jer je to takva anestezija! i da se valjda mogu toliko malo strpiti koliko to traje .... fuj

----------


## Irena001

Strašno TinnaZ  :Nope:

----------


## tridesetri

tinnaz gdje si rodila? cini mi se kao da smo imale isti bajni tim na porodu...

----------


## TinnaZ

u Varaždinu

----------


## Felix

ne bih mijenjala puno, imala sam prekrasan intiman neuznemiren porod. eventualno mjesto dogadjanja, tj. iduci put bih mozda doma   :Wink:  
u svakom slucaju bih zvala prijateljicu koja je vec rodila i koja me dobro poznaje, da me smiri u vrijeme tranzicije i sprijeci da tiskam izmedju trudova.

----------


## Paki

Iako sam se tijekom poroda malo zakačila s doktorima zbog nekih svojih načela, iako sam imala epi i rađala u jednoj zagrebačkoj bolnici, mogu reći da sam prezadovoljna svojim porodom i odmah bi potpisala da ga ponovim. Shvatila sam da mogu sve, pa čak i boriti se za svoja prava tijekom onih najačih trudova, bila sam jako koncentrirana, smirena i presretna. 
Zapravo sam jako ponosna na sebe, rodila sam bez ikakvih sredstava za otvaranje, protiv bolova, uporno odbijala drip jer sam duboko u sebi osjećala da smo se Katja i ja udružile protiv cijelog svijeta duboko vjerujući jedna drugoj u tim teškim i prekrasnim trenucima. Sad dok razmišljam, ne mogu vjerovat da sam bila toliko jaka, prisebna, nisam dozvolila nikome da me izbaci iz takta. Na kraju su i doktor i babica ostali zatečeni i nisu mogli vjerovati kako smo to nas dvije brzo i stručno obavile.  :D  :D

----------


## bucka

ne bi se derala(nadam se)!!! 8)

----------


## Saradadevii

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  šmučka prvotno napisa
> ...


 :D

----------


## ivonna

svaka cast cure, ja se bome ne bi usudila ostat doma  :Sad:

----------


## dolega

> da pojasnim, stvar je samo u igri rijecima, mi smo odlucili da cemo imati jos djece. al kao i s trecim djetetom, bit cu undercover do kraja.


dobro,onda nam javi kad rodiš  :Naklon:  

hebate,ja bi i na gu.... progovorila 8)

----------

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da pojasnim, stvar je samo u igri rijecima, mi smo odlucili da cemo imati jos djece. al kao i s trecim djetetom, bit cu undercover do kraja. 
> 
> 
> dobro,onda nam javi kad rodiš  
> 
> hebate,ja bi i na gu.... progovorila 8)



i ja isto 8)

----------


## VedranaV

> svaka cast cure, ja se bome ne bi usudila ostat doma


Tak sam i ja razmišljala. Nakon puno godina i puno pročitanog, s puno više iskustva, razmišljam suprotno. Sad se ne bi usudila ostat u rodilištu  :Smile: .

----------


## lidac2004

ne bi mijenjala nista, osim sto bi probala biti smirenija   :Wink:

----------


## MGrubi

> ivonna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svaka cast cure, ja se bome ne bi usudila ostat doma 
> 
> 
> Tak sam i ja razmišljala. Nakon puno godina i puno pročitanog, s puno više iskustva, razmišljam suprotno. Sad se ne bi usudila ostat u rodilištu .


tko će ti biti od pomoći (iz struke)

jesi li daleko od bolnice u slučaju kompl. (ne daj bože)

----------


## aqua

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  šmučka prvotno napisa
> ...


I ja.

----------


## aqua

> .. Sad se ne bi usudila ostat u rodilištu .


Upravo to!

----------


## VedranaV

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivonna prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam trudna pa je ovo samo hipotetski.

Pomoć iz struke kakvu je u Zagrebu pružaju mi ne treba kod fiziološkog poroda.

Nisam predaleko od bolnice. Pola sata max.

----------


## sirius

Vedrana,to je super ideja.
Nisam trudna ,pa je sve ovo teoretski.Voljela bih da uz mene na porodu bude prijateljica,ali ne bih se usudila roditi i bez babice.
Zapravo  ja se ni ne bojim toliko eventualnih komplikacija(zapravo ih se uopće ne bojim),ali se jako bojim administracije i procedure nakon poroda.Već zamišljam kako u punoj brzini i sirenama stižu kola hitne pomoći i odvlače mene i dijete u bolnicu.Tamo nas stavljaju u izolaciju i filaju antibioticima jer naravno to su mjere predostrožnosti  protiv "kućnih"bakterija.A onda kad bi krenuli sa pitanjima i prijetnjama o krivičnom gonjenju svih sudionika događaja...
Dok zakonski ne bude regulirana mogučnost poroda kod kuće mislim da se neću upuštati u to,nažalost...

----------


## VedranaV

Vidim da si pročitala priču Erdelja.

Prema Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata, mora se tražiti pristanak za svaki postupak.

Zakonom nije propisano na kojem mjestu se mora roditi. To bi bilo suludo, pa događa se da žene koje žele roditi u rodilištu, rode doma ili na putu.

----------


## mamazika

Te koje su krenule u bolnicu uvijek tamo i završe, na takvom "posebnom" tretmanu, tj. antibiotici, izolacija i sl.

----------


## MGrubi

pa da te kućne bakterije su skroz "opasne" za razliku od njihovih bolničkih superbakterija

----------


## mamazika

Zapravo, zanima me da li uopće postoje slučajevi da je neka mama u Hr.  rodila doma i "provukla" se bez posjete bolnici, samo s patronažnom i pedijatrom i ginekologom iz primarne zdravstvene zaštite.

----------


## marta

postoje, naravno. sto ce ti ginekolog uopce? treba ti samo pedijatar.

----------


## MGrubi

osim komplikacije problem koji se , ne daj bože, može desiti jest zaostajanje dijela posteljice, zato je nakon poroda potrebno pregledati posteljicu je li sva izašla, 
a ko će to napraviti?

----------


## marta

Ako je tanjur okrhnut, ne treba ti keramicar da bi ti to potvrdio. 
Na posteljici se lijepo vidi ako fali komada.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Zapravo ne bih ništa mijenjala jer sam sve napravila najbolje što sam mogla. 
Ipak, iako sam prije prvog poroda jako željela roditi kod kuće bez asistencije primalje, nakon ovog iskustva se ne bih usudila to napraviti. Naime, AA je bio krivo okrenut i faza izgona je trajala cijelu vječnost - da ga primalja nije okrenula rukom i izvukla van, pitanje je kako bi završilo...

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ako je tanjur okrhnut, ne treba ti keramicar da bi ti to potvrdio..


  :Laughing: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Naime, AA je bio krivo okrenut i faza izgona je trajala cijelu vječnost - da ga primalja nije okrenula rukom i izvukla van, pitanje je kako bi završilo...


mozda snaznim refleksom izbacijavnja fetusa? (RIF)

----------


## Saradadevii

> Zapravo, zanima me da li uopće postoje slučajevi da je neka mama u Hr.  rodila doma i "provukla" se bez posjete bolnici, samo s patronažnom i pedijatrom i ginekologom iz primarne zdravstvene zaštite.


postoje.

----------


## MGrubi

> mamazika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zapravo, zanima me da li uopće postoje slučajevi da je neka mama u Hr.  rodila doma i "provukla" se bez posjete bolnici, samo s patronažnom i pedijatrom i ginekologom iz primarne zdravstvene zaštite.
> 
> 
> postoje.


i ja bih doma...

----------


## sabaleta

Puno toga bih promjenila. Iako sam se i ovaj treći put trudila i odbijala drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, čak sam zbog toga i pobjegla iz rađaone u Vinkovcima, gdje bih vjerojatno završila na carskom. 
Završila sam u Osijeku i sve to me opet dočekalo. Manipulirali su mojim osjećajima prema djetetu i kao razlog induciranog poroda naveli prenešenu trudnoću (14 dana) a istovremeno je sve bilo u redu (pl.voda, KČS, CTG). 



> Ako je tanjur okrhnut, ne treba ti keramicar da bi ti to potvrdio. 
> Na posteljici se lijepo vidi ako fali komada.


Moja zaostala posteljica je sama izašla nakon 10ak dana, iako su i primalja i doktorica pregledavale posteljicu i čistile me, a sve je to rezultat toga što nisu čekali da se posteljica sama počne ljuštiti već su je odmah počele čupati i nasjedati mi na trbuh.

Ono što mene zanima je *od kada* i *zašto* naše primalje ne obavljaju porode u kući. Vjerujem da bih i ja sljedeći puta rodila kod kuće.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Manipulirali su mojim osjećajima prema djetetu i kao razlog induciranog poroda naveli prenešenu trudnoću (14 dana) a istovremeno je sve bilo u redu (pl.voda, KČS, CTG). 
> Ono što mene zanima je *od kada* i *zašto* naše primalje ne obavljaju porode u kući. Vjerujem da bih i ja sljedeći puta rodila kod kuće.


 joj grozno Sabaleta.

Baš me interesira koji su to sisavci koji jedanput kad ostanu trudni, nose trudnoću cijeli život. Meni je logično da se beba rodi kad je spremna, a ne kad je netko izračunao da se treba roditi. Čak i kad je plodna voda mekonijska, indukcija se spominje kao rješenje upitnog ishoda i svrhe.

----------


## Saradadevii

od kada....vjerojatno od rata (drugog svjetskog) jer je tada nastupilo doba modernizacije i progresa, iako su sigurno zene po zaseocima Velebita radjalie jos neko vrijeme uz lokalane babe.

Zasto...kratko pitanje, jako dugi odgovor.
Mozda netko moze u skracenoj verziji (ja sam jos pod dojmom knjige  The Midwivfe and the Medical Man, pa bi se zanijela....)

----------


## TinnaZ

ajde, zanesi se ovdje, interesira nas:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=26977

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Naime, AA je bio krivo okrenut i faza izgona je trajala cijelu vječnost - da ga primalja nije okrenula rukom i izvukla van, pitanje je kako bi završilo...
> 			
> 		
> 
> mozda snaznim refleksom izbacijavnja fetusa? (RIF)


Možda. A možda i ne.
Da mogu sestru Andreu dobiti za porod kod kuće, bilo bi idealno   :Smile:

----------


## marta

> od kada....vjerojatno od rata (drugog svjetskog) jer je tada nastupilo doba modernizacije i progresa, iako su sigurno zene po zaseocima Velebita radjalie jos neko vrijeme uz lokalane babe.
> 
> Zasto...kratko pitanje, jako dugi odgovor.
> Mozda netko moze u skracenoj verziji (ja sam jos pod dojmom knjige  The Midwivfe and the Medical Man, pa bi se zanijela....)


Ovaj put nisi u pravu. Moj bivsi se recimo rodio doma na selu. 5km od grada. Negdje tvoja berba. Babice su kod nas poradjale po kucama, pogotovo po selima, prije 15 godina sigurno, a usudila bih se reci i 10. Mogu pitati sveki do kad je njihova seoska babica bila aktivna.

----------


## Felix

ima li zena koje i danas radjaju kod kuce, u hr?

naravno da ima. moja pedijatrica veli da joj je samo u prosloj godini doslo desetak roditelja da pregleda dijete rodjeno kod kuce, neasistirano. to je samo u zagrebu u prosloj godini, kod jedne pedijatrice (ok, liberalnijih stavova)!

primalje su prestale asistirati porodima kod kuce onda kad su izgubile mogucnost viseg skolovanja i postale samo ispomoc doktorima u radjaonama.

sto se tice zaostale posteljice i eventualnog sivanja, dogovoris se s ginekologom voljnim to uciniti. moze se naci npr. privatnika kojima to nije odbojna zamisao.

i na kraju krajeva, moze se dogovoriti s nekom primaljom iz inozemstva da dodje asistirati na porodu.

ima puno varijacija na temu, neke kostaju, neke ne, ali uvijek postoji izbor, na pojedincu je da odvaze prednosti i nedostatke   :Wink:

----------


## Felix

marta, mislim (ali nisam 100%) da su babice izgubile tu mogucnost prije nekih 20-tak godina, ali naravno nitko ih nije mogao sprijeciti, posebno po selima i tamo gdje su zene bile naviknute na to, da i dalje asistiraju porodima (od tebe da cujem 'poradjaju'  :shock: )

----------


## marta

:Embarassed:  na stotu.

----------


## TinnaZ

> moja pedijatrica veli da joj je samo u prosloj godini doslo desetak roditelja da pregleda dijete rodjeno kod kuce, neasistirano. to je samo u zagrebu u prosloj godini, kod jedne pedijatrice (ok, liberalnijih stavova)!
> i na kraju krajeva, moze se dogovoriti s nekom primaljom iz inozemstva da dodje asistirati na porodu.


 nej me zezat ! koja sam ja glupić tupić ... znači nije to uopće takvo čudo niti danas, porod kod kuće.
A ovo za babice iz inozemstva jer super!, one znači ako imaju dozvolu za rad  u npr. Austriji, mogu raditi i u Hrvatskoj. Jel' zna netko koliko to košta?
Naravno da bih se usudila i silno željela porod kod kuće, uz primalju, pogotovo što sam 5 min. od bolnice, samo mi treba ta sigurnost da ako nešto krene loše, da ću imati nekoga tko će reći "dušo, to ne ide dobro, idemo u bolnicu".

----------


## TinnaZ

Felix, di pa si ti našla tu pedijatricu?

----------


## Felix

hrpa cura s ovog foruma je kod te pedijatrice, ja sam ju odabrala medju ostalim jer je i homeopatica. 
ova babica konkretno je 800 eur, dolazi iz graza. sto se tice dozvole za rad, to je siva zona zakona: naprosto, nitko se u hr nije sjetio da bi to bilo moguce   :Laughing:  pa nije ni predvidjeno zakonom.

----------


## TinnaZ

super !!
A ne spada li to u istu kategoriju kao kad dođe kineski liječnik i radi kod nas akupunkturu. On ima dozvolu za rad, koja valjda vrijedi i kod nas, ne?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Negdje tvoja berba. Babice su kod nas poradjale po kucama, pogotovo po selima, prije 15 godina sigurno, a usudila bih se reci i 10



Ma jesi li sigurna?
Pazi, prije 15 godina je bila 1991., sto bi bila logicna godina za pocetak privremenog novog vala radjanja kod kuce.

S druge strane, vjerujem da je to bilo rasirenije nego sto se to mojem urbanom ogranicenom umu cini...

----------


## marta

100% sigurna. naime, ako im je visa skola ukinuta negdje u drugoj polovici osamdesetih vjerojatno ima jos tih babica koje su bile samostalne. Hocu reci, neke od njih sigurno jos rade.

----------


## Saradadevii

> super !!
> A ne spada li to u istu kategoriju kao kad dođe kineski liječnik i radi kod nas akupunkturu. On ima dozvolu za rad, koja valjda vrijedi i kod nas, ne?


mislim da spada.
pitanje je je li bi ju dobile, da je traze.
ali ljudi rade i na crno

----------


## marta

> (od tebe da cujem 'poradjaju'  :shock: )


oprala sam jezik sapunom, mozak meditacijom, a prste domestosom. ne ponovilo se.

----------


## tridesetri

> ova babica konkretno je 800 eur, dolazi iz graza. sto se tice dozvole za rad, to je siva zona zakona: naprosto, nitko se u hr nije sjetio da bi to bilo moguce   pa nije ni predvidjeno zakonom.


pa daj nemoj se salit, hitno molim kontakt i detaljne informacije...
vratila si mi nadu da bih mogla imati porod kakav zelim, sve me neko uzbudjenje obuzelo. stvarno, imas li kontakt od te babice konkretno?

----------


## Sun

Što bih promjenila da ponovno rađam... puno toga! Evo dan danas, prošlo je 8 mjeseci, gotovo da nema dana da se ne sjetim sa žaljenjem tog poroda.
Za početak čim sam ušla u rodilište počela sam se osjećati sve sitnija i sitnija, kao djevojčica koja mora slušati i raditi što joj se kaže. Ona odlučna žena je ostala pred vratima. Srećom bio je samnom i MD pa se on uspio suprostaviti nekim procedurama (npr odveo me doma kad su ustanovili da sam tek prst i pol otvorena te konstatirali da "neće to do jutra", iako su me htjeli zadržati jer tako nalažu pravila; ostao je u hodniku predrađaone iako po pravilima nije smio, raspitivao se o injekciji koju su mi htjeli samo šibnuti...) Dakle za početak pokušala bih promjeniti sebe, biti manje pristojna, a više sigurna u sebe.
Zatim ne bih dozvolila da mi prokinu vodenjak, ne bih dozvolila da mi daju spasmex. Uf kako bih volila da sam mogla biti koncentriranija, da sam više mislila na bebu a manje na stravičnu bol.. Stalno se to pitam kako to da nisam uspjela postići neki unutarnji mir i povezanost sa bebom i sama sebe ohrabrivati!? 
Defnitivno sam bila iscrpljena. Onda se još zakompliciralo, bio je krivo okrenut pa su zvali još tri doktora pa su me svi gledali pa su ga rukama okretali u trudivima, pa su mi dali drip pa su me zarezali pa su mi nalegli na trbuh i onda se napokon rodio moj prekrasan sin pa je došao kraj svim tim hororima. Mislim nevjerojatno, sve ono što sam htjela izbjeći sve mi se desilo.. Eto zato bih promjenila gotovo sve  :Sad:

----------


## kraljica85

> ...čim sam ušla u rodilište počela sam se osjećati sve sitnija i sitnija, kao djevojčica koja mora slušati i raditi što joj se kaže...


ovo moram potpisati jer mi se nekako čini da su iz ovoga potekli svi moji problemi: pa ako doktor kaže drip, onda treba drip, neću se valjda ja protiviti. ili ako treba rezati, neka me reže, pa on zna... premalo sam vjerovala sebi, a njima previše: NAIVKA!   :Nope:  

ovaj put nosim *stav* i *znanje* sa sobom u rodilište!  8)

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam ovaj puta sve pročitano (znanje) ostavila doma, u nekom zakutku mozga, već mjesec, dva prije poroda (kao kad ideš na ispit, ne vrijedi u hodniku više učiti) ...  a ponijela sam sa sobom *stav i vjeru* da je porod nešto što je priroda namijenila sisavcima, i predvidjela ga je kao normalni, sastavni dio naše reprodukcije u koje spada i zaljubljenost, sex ...
Znači ako kako smo ga MM i ja spravili unutra, spraviti ćemo ga i van. A postotak komplikacija je moguć, ali tako mali, da mi sigurno nećemo stati u njega   :Laughing:

----------


## kraljica85

> kao kad ideš na ispit, ne vrijedi u hodniku više učiti


 ova ti je dobra   :Laughing:  

pod znanje sam mislila na argumentiranu borbu činjenicama. stila: neću da režete pupčanu vrpcu prije nego što prestane pulsirati, da bi beba dobila svu krv iz pupčane vrpce zajedno sa svim hranjjivim tvarima iz nje. također želim da dobije šansu bez šoka i polagano navikavati se na novi svijet (da ne kažem vrli novi svijet...). 
ili: ne želim da bebi kapate srebrni nitrat u oči jer nemam gonoreju ni nikakve druge spolne bolesti, nalaz brisa vam je u knjižici. 
da ne bi bilo: ja bih to i to. zašto, ako ja (doktor) mislim da treba ovako. i onda mu ja kažem: eto, tako bi ja? zato? došlo mi?
na to sam "znanje" ja mislila...

znam da nitko ne bi smio imati pravo diktirati meni i djetetu ritam i način našeg poroda, ali pošto je nažalost to tako danas i ovdje, pa želim pokazati osoblju da sam dobro upućena u sve mehanizme poroda i da me ne mogu preveslati ko prvi put. makar, ne znam koliko ću se moći boriti i kad me budu šorali trudovi pri tranziciji...  :/ ali ako im sve napomenem i ranije... uglavnom: 

*Tinna*, da znaš da namjeravam krenuti tvojim stopama i odbiti potpisati bjanko na prijmu u rodilište! ovaj put se neću predati samo tako!   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

:Kiss:  

ali ja sam opet stava da ne treba arugmentirati. Nego jednostavno pitati doktora zašto biste vi ovako ili onako. On kaže svoj razlog, ti ga odvagneš, ako ostaješ pri svome, kažeš jednosotvno "ali ja ipak ostajem pri tome da želim ovako". I točka. 
Zašto. Zato što rasprava uvijek vodi u dijalog dvije nejednake strane, ne samo po znanju, nego i po tome što tebe šibaju trudovi i ne možeš izustiti niti hoću, neću, a kamoli što drugo, i ležiš gola ili polugola sa svojim međunožjem izloženim pred cijelim auditorijem. A s druge strane tvoje pravo je da zadržiš svoje integritet i pravo na odlučivanje. No kod mene je bila sasvim druga stvar, kad me netko pritisne, javi se u meni neki prkos, da bih otišla i na kraj svijeta da dokažem da neće mene nitko prisiljavat na ništa  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kraljica85

kužim sad što je pjesnik htio htio reći!   :Idea:  

u biti, nemam se ja njima što pravdati i objašnjavati, nego oni meni... jer stvarno, kako god bilo ne mogu im nikad biti ravna po znanju pa da ravnopravno razgovaramo...

idem si još isprintati Zakon o pravim pacijenata pa doma!

THNX   :Love:

----------


## tridesetri

ma ja totalno kuzim o cemu vi pricate ali meni to u praksi ne funkcionira. jer ako se u rodilistu krenes natezati s doktorima oko svake sitnice, odbijati redom sve postupke i njihove odluke, ne izazivas li upravo time neprijateljsku atmosferu? i opcenito negativne vibre. a upravo to je ono sto je meni bilo najgore na mom porodu...zato na znalost ne mislim da je to rjesenje...mislim da treba ili roditi doma, ili si priustiti prisutnost odredjenog lijecnika tj. babice na porodu, ili otici van rodit, ili u rijeku. nekako su mi to bolje opcije

----------


## TinnaZ

kod mene su doktori bili ti koji su izazvali negativne vibre, u prvom porodu time što sam ja nastupila dobronamjerno i s povjerenjem a oni me bezočno izlagali, a u drugom time što mi je doktorica odbila objasniti za koje konkretno postupke traži od mene potpis a time mi je dala do znanja da ne prihvaća nikakve moje želje i stavove, niti bilo kakav razgovor oko toga. Ona je autoritet i točka. A ja sam smatrala da sam ja ta koja određuje pravila u svojem porodu, i točka. Na kraju me je još i šivala bez anestezije za osvetu.
U prvom porodu sam se maknula, odnosno otišla roditi u drugo rodilište - Čakovec, pa nisam postiga niti toliko koliko sam postigla sada kad sam ostala u Varaždinu. Rijeka jeste posebna, ali ja mislim da imam pravo rađati u Varaždinu. Najradije bih da sam mogla rađati doma uz prisustvo babice, ali nisam, i pitanje da li bih si i sada to mogla priuštiti. Doktora si nisam željela osiguravati na porodu, jer to podrazumiejva indukciju, a to je upravo ono što nisam željela. Osim toga, jedini dr. koji mi se pokazao ok, jer upravo bio u smjeni u kojoj sam rađala, samo ja to nisam znala jer se nisam sjetila pitati, pa sam mogla odmah otkantati onu doktoricu. Roditi van isto nisam željela ići, čak da sam si i mogla priuštiti, jer imam pravo roditi u svom gradu, 5 min. od voje kuće.
Eto, ostalo mi je jedino suočiti se i uhvatiti ukoštac.
No, sad bih dobro razmislila da dignem kredit, i priuštim si doma babicu koja će me tretirati kao kraljicu.
I na kraju, od moga zadnjeg poroda do danas, toliko stvari se promijenilo u Vžd. rodilištu, znači sve je imalo nekog smisla i s tog aspekta. Čak je i u rodilištu bio komentar, da mogu oni nabaviti i stolčić i sto čuda, ako neće biti žena koje će to tražiti, i tražiti sve drugo što žele - ništa od toga samo za sebe ne znači puno.

----------


## zrinka

33
ni ja nisam za svadje pri porodu i neprijateljsku atmosferu

ali

ako si ti sigurna u ono sto zelis i kul si i upitas i pripremis se i zracis samopouzdanjem ( a osjetiti se takvom mozes, zbilja) onda su i oni manje ratoborni i uvazit ce ti zahtjeve....bar se meni tako cini...

ja sam se uzasno mucila s cinjenicom da djaba meni sva duhovna i tjelesna priprema kad idem roditi u najgore rodiliste u hrvata...
ali valjda se upornima i onima koji znaju sta hoce ponekad zvijezde smiluju  :Smile: 

tvoja pozitivna vibra moze izmamiti od njih pozitivnu vibru   :Love:

----------


## makita

Odlična tema, malo bih je podigla

----------


## ANKARA

Pa kad već pitate, RODILA BIH UZ EPIDURALNU! I više nikad, ali nikada ne bih na čisti, prirodan porod bez nje.

----------


## anitalu

Nisam mogla ostat dulje doma (pukao mi vodenjak) inače to svakako. Inzistirala bih malo jače na mi ne uvode drip. mislim ti trudovi  :shock:

----------


## jadranka605

SVE!
Ništa nije bilo kako triba. 
Ni kod jednog ni kod drugog   :Sad:  
I baš mi žao šta nikad neću iskusiti čari pravog, prirodnog poroda.

----------


## BusyBee

Ne bih pristala na tako ceste amnioskopije prakticki u terminu i ne bih otisla u rodiliste tako brzo nakon sto mi je vodenjak napuknuo (u toku amnioskopije!) nego bi cekala barem 24+ sati.

----------


## Elinor

Ne bih dozvolila da pošalju muža doma jer ja još nisam dobila trudove. Bio je sa mnom zadnjih 7 sati, ali prvih 7 nije. Sve ostalo je bilo ok; bila sam prisebna i tražila da bude po mome. Al na samom prijemu se nisam snašla, pa sam ostala sama u predrađaoni.   :Sad:

----------


## kristina_zg

što bih promijenila? Ovako....za početak ne bih žurila u bolnicu, čekala bih učestalije trudove i ne bih dozvolila da mi daju drip, sve drugo mi nije toliko bitno...

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ovo je dobro pitanje. Vjerojatno će se lista još mijenjati do sljedeće prilike, ali za sada mislim ovako:
1. Bila sam naručena na pregled taj dan kad mi je pukao vodenjak. Sada bih našla načina da ga odgodim, kako bih doma čekala da se trudovi uigraju.
2. Kad bi se ponovilo da trudovi stanu, tražila bih da potpišem što god treba da me puste da izađem van. Ne bih se bespomoćno čudila tomu što se događa sa mojim tijelom, nego bih preuzela odgovornost za komunikaciju sa njime i poslala mu poruku da je sigurno za porod.
3. Ako bi se ponovila situacija 'ili carski ili drip', mislim da bih rekla carski. Tada sam vjerovala da je bilo kakav vaginalni porod ipak bliži prirodnom nego carski. Ali danas često brojim u glavi koliki su to bili sati dripa. Ipak, ovo je nešto što ću još istraživati. 
4. Kad su mi nakon poroda rekli da Bartol mora na promatranje i kad su nas zbog toga išli razdvojiti, bila bih agresivna u traženju da ostane sa mnom. Često se pitam tko ga je promatrao bolje od majke koja je bila budna cijelu noć. I sad plačem kad se toga sjetim, to mi je najbolnije od svega i još si ne znam oprostiti. MM kaže da sad mislim tako jer je bilo sve uredu, ali opet, kad se sjetim, ja sam to znala odmah.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Što se tiče drip ili carski, mislim da i M. Odent kaže da ne zna niti jednu situaciju kada bi se trebao primjenjivati drip, ali carski smatra opravdanim kada ne ide prirodno i kada se nešto zakomplicira.


Ovo me podjetilo da bih dodala još jednu važnu točku na listu stvari koje bih mijenjala. Svakako bih zauzela drugačiji stav prema mogućim komplikacijama. Sram me priznati, ali evo, nekako sam si mislila da se komplikacije događaju nekom drugom, možda ženama koje se boje, koje nisu na čisto žele li dijete, koje u životu biraju da budu žrtve itd. Informirala se jesam, čitala sam puno, ali nekako sve u vezi komplikacija nisam baš 'probavljala' jer to meni kao neće trebati. Kad je krenulo kako je, znam da mi se po glavi u nekoliko navrata vrtilo 'čekaj što sam ono u vezi ovog čitala' i odmah sam skužila da je to smiješno. U vezi carskog sam isto imala predrasude jer sam u životu sretala žene koje su odmah nakon plusića na testu donosile odluku da idu na carski jer 'kaj bi se patile'.

----------


## elin

> Pa kad već pitate, RODILA BIH UZ EPIDURALNU! I više nikad, ali nikada ne bih na čisti, prirodan porod bez nje.


Potpisujem. Bez epiduralne ne idem na novi porod i dok mi netko ne bude garantirao (100% i to napismeno) da ću je dobiti ništa od nove trudnoće.

----------


## summer

MC   :Smile:  

1. Otisla bih kasnije (puuuno) u rodiliste - nadam se da ovaj put necu imati citav dan trudove na 3 minute pa vise nisam znala gdje sam.
2. Ne bih dozvolila davanje dripa - trudovi su mi podivljali na 30 sekundi svako minut a nisam se otvarala pa su me nagovorile (nije bilo tesko uz takve trudove) i na epiduralnu, koje sam se uzasavala.
3. Ako nekim groznim slucajem vec budem imala epiduralnu, necu dati da mi je iskljuce suprotno uputama anesteziologa - pa sam cetiri sata bila otvorena 9,5-10 cm i imala trudove 'na suho' a beba se nije spustala.
4. Necu dozvoliti nalijeganje na stomak i prebacivanje iz boxa u radjaonu deset minuta prije izgona 'jer doktorici ne pase takav novi stol/krevet za nalijeganje'  :Evil or Very Mad:  Mozete misliti kako mi je pasalo pentranje po krevetima, jedva sam stajala na nogama...
5. Ne znam sto da mislim o epiziotomiji, jer sam uzasno lose zasivena i ginekologica mi je preporucila da mi to sasiju nanovo pri drugom porodu  :/ 
6. Necu dozvoliti da me sije dok ne proradi anestezija, posebno ne onako kao vrecu - nije rijec progovorila iako sam ja objasnjavala da me boli.

Sad kad citam, ja sam imala pravi all inclusive u st rodilistu - osim brijanja mislim da sam iskoristila sve druge opcije. Ah.

Uglavnom, pokusat cu biti snaznija i samouvjerenija. Karakter koji ne voli sukobe i jedva ceka da neugodnost prodje ce mi otezati stvar.

----------


## Serpentina

1. ne bih se dala u bolnicu radi "prenešenosti" i ne bih uzimala u obzir njihove izračune - moj je bio točan gotovo u dan.
2. njihove tvrdnje da sam ugrožena doma a zaštićena kod njih od event. nezgoda tipa mekonijske plodne vode ne bih uzimala za sigurno jer - voda se debelo zazelenila dok su noćne gledale TV a doktor šetao po katu i tvrdio mi da ja zapravo ne rađam.
3. neostajanjem u bolnici bi imala društvo MMa na porodu jer ga se ne bi zvalo pet minuta nakon bebinog izlaska - ne bi bila sama, manje bi bolilo(pretpostavka), veća je vjerojatnost da bi rodila na stolčiću i bez epiziotomije.

Od cijele solo situacije svijetla strana je ta da: nisam dobila drip (jer eto, nisam rađala pa mi nije niti trebao   :Rolling Eyes:  ) i nisam bila počašćena klistirom   :Razz:

----------


## elin

e da, zaboravila sam reći da bi sačuvala pupčanu vrpcu i spremila je u banku ako bi mi jedan dan, ne dao bog, djetetu zatrebalo.

----------


## Jenz

Ništa, zadovoljna sam i sobom i doktorima i primaljama u rađaoni. Iskreno se nadam da će tako biti i za 5 mjeseci   :Grin:  

Jedino su mi sestre bile grozne, samo je jedna bila onak, baš draga, ove ostale su bile k'o zidovi - nit' te čuje ni't te vidi   :Mad:

----------


## iva9

Definitivno bi tražila epiduralnu,ne želim više prirodan porod.Samo uz epiduralnu ili na carski drugi put.Recite da sam kukavica,ali porod mi je bio jako težak.  :Sad:

----------


## Ms. Mar

Cure koje spominjete da ne želite ponoviti prirodan porod - zanima me je li taj porod, koji vam je ostao u takvom sjećanju bio u potpunosti prirodan?

----------


## mikka

moj nije, jedina poveznica s prirodnim je bila sto je mali izasao kroz vaginu.

sto bi mijenjala? pa, skoro sve. ne bi se dala obrijati ni klistirati, ne bi pristala na indukciju (gel, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka), ne bi ni otisla u bolnicu  :Grin:  

uglavnom, sve.

----------


## banshee

trece cu roditi doma  8)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Cure koje spominjete da ne želite ponoviti prirodan porod - zanima me je li taj porod, koji vam je ostao u takvom sjećanju bio u potpunosti prirodan?


_mamma Ju dodaje dio elininog posta koji je otišao na novi topic:_




> na pola: nije bio induciran u smislu da sam imala svoje trudove (dakle, bez dripa) i to je sve od prirodnog što sam iskusila. Klistir da, brijanje da (nije mi smetalo), pokidanje vodenjaka da (nije mi niti smetalo niti me bolilo, čak i olakšanje nakon 12 sati trudova nisam se ništa otvarala, pa sam već bila zabrinuta za dijete), epiziotomija da (koma, i danas imam posljedice, ali kada su me rezali i šivali nije me bolilo, i sjedila sam već nakon tjedan i pol).

----------


## argenta

Dugo sam razmišljala o ovoj temi i promijenila bih ovo:
1) našla bih si kvalificiranu doulu ili primalju i
2) ako bi sve bilo u redu, ostala bih roditi doma.

----------


## Sirius Black

Što se tiče mojih postupaka, ne bih mijenjala ništa. Jedino bi si za drugi porod spržila svoj cd, makar su i njihovi bili ok.

----------


## elizabet20

ja drugi put nebi isla u radaonu otvorena 1 prst i nebi drip i epiziotomiju

----------


## Erin

Ne bi dopustila da mi otpreme mm tj da ga ni ne puste u rađaonu sa mnom uz riječi :samo mi još fali vaš muž! od osobe koja me uvali u boks i više se i ne pojavi nego sve obavi babica..  :Evil or Very Mad:   samo zato jer je bila drugi dan za redom dežurna (rađala sam u nedjelju) i bilo je lito i velika gužva pa je ona bila živčana. I ne bi da me stave na drip samo da me požure..

----------


## elin

možda bi i dopustila kad bi tvoj bio kao moj: ne podnosi krv, ne podnosi miris bolnice - skljoka se u nesvjest. Samo je u jednom trenutku u tijeku poroda problijedio, izašao iz boxa, čula sam da nekaj lupa i osoblje je odjurilo da vidi kaj je. Bilo je da li da pomognemo rodilji ili ovome koji se skljokao.  :Laughing:  Svašta se može saznati o muževima na porodu.  :Laughing:  Znači, ubuduće MM ne na porod.

----------


## lollipop

1. bila bi malo manje pristojna, malo manje strpljiva i INZISTIRALA bi na ODGOVORIMA - možda bi onda bila zadovoljnija te imala manje post-festum nedoumica (visoka temperatura, podivljali leukociti, mekonijska plodna voda - nikada neću znati je li ih uzrokovala bakterija ili sam od MM pokupila gripu. iz mora nedorečenosti zaključila sam da zapravo ni oni ne znaju).
2. ne bi pristala na ležanje na boku (desetak puta sam upitala ZAŠTO - nijedan ZATO). jednostavno bi ustala i prošetala. i gotovo.
3. svima koji glagol PORODITI uzimaju zdravo za gotovo, glasnije bi rekla da želim RODITI.
4. lako je biti general nakon bitke - ali sljedeći put učinit ću svešto je u mojoj moći da me bolnica više ne vidi.

----------


## anchi

Ja ću drugi put kod Monike.  :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

Sve.
osim činjenice da sam rodila predivno prepametno zdravo dijete  :Heart:

----------


## mama_mia22

prerani dolazak u bolnicu, klistir, ležanje na ctgu ko invalid, ležanje na boku koje mi je užasno bilo. odbila bi drip, tablete neke protiv bolova koje su mi dali, prokidanje vodenjaka.

ma odbit ću rađanje u bolnici idući put!

----------


## mfo

Ja sam drugi put uspjela promijenti sve što nije valjalo na prvom porodu - imala sam predivan prirodni porod u Varaždinu i to mi je pomoglo da zaboravim traumu s prvog poroda  :Heart:  ! Osjećam se kao nova žena!

----------


## gita75

> trece cu roditi doma  8)


I ja.
Bolnica mi je ionako 5 min. od kuće, ako se prepadnem uvijek stignem otići.

----------


## asta

Također, 
treće ako bude nek bude kod kuće.

----------


## ina33

Rado bih da me nije toliko prepao liječnički "waiver and disclaimer" prije carskog (da me nije toliko prepao, bila bih ćirnula bar na tren gore u reflektor da gledam kako Ana izlazi van, ovako sam se mislila bolje da ne gledam da se još ne bore s mojim vitalnim funkcijama), inače je bilo sve super. Ovako sam totalno uzbuđena i preplašena samo mantrala "ajme, valjda će s njom bit sve OK, ajme valjda će s njom bit sve OK" pa je njen plač donio erupciju olakšanja i oduševljenja. Ma, možda je i tako baš super ispalo. Imala sam, u stvari, po meni, baš lijep porod i više-manje sam stvarno zadovoljna s njim.

----------


## Zvjerolina

ne bi dala babici da mi uvali kateter ili bi bar tražila da mi argumentirano objasni zašto je tako neophodan  :/ 

odležala bi šest tjedana babinja i tako si prištedila spuštenu maternicu

----------


## Zvjerolina

i platila bi velike novce da mi na porodu bude ista doktorica od prošli put

----------


## mislava

prvi porod - 
mijenjala bih sve.odbila bih indukciju,odbila bih razna sredstva protiv boli koja su me samo ušlagirala, izabrala bih drugo rodilište, sestre bih vukla za rukav da mi pokažu kako bebu staviti na dojku...
doktoru koji mi je bio na porodu bih rekla što ga ide..
ne bih ribala kupaonu nakon dolaska iz rodilišta i organizirala bi si nekog tko bi mi makar kuhao..


drugi porod -
sve super.otišla u drugo rodilište, imala super doktora, nisam dobila ništa protiv bolova, bila sam opuštena, porod je kratko trajao, sestre me naučile dojiti...

----------


## monika

> ne bi dala babici da mi uvali kateter ili bi bar tražila da mi argumentirano objasni zašto je tako neophodan  :/


Da li sad znas zasto kateter? I mene to zanima.

----------


## Zvjerolina

> Zvjerolina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne bi dala babici da mi uvali kateter ili bi bar tražila da mi argumentirano objasni zašto je tako neophodan  :/ 
> 
> 
> Da li sad znas zasto kateter? I mene to zanima.


nemam pojma. a fakat bi htjela znati.

----------


## VedranaV

Njihovo uobičajeno objašnjenje je da se isprazni mjehur jer pun mjehur može smetati izgonu. Žena koja tamo leži prikvačena na CTG i drip ne može do WC-a da se pomokri bez da je otkvače sa svega toga pa im je valjda jednostavnije uvaliti kateter. To što netko pokupi infekciju tu i tamo im isto nije problem, ionako su antibiotici pri ruci i sve pet.

----------


## Zvjerolina

> Njihovo uobičajeno objašnjenje je da se isprazni mjehur jer pun mjehur može smetati izgonu. Žena koja tamo leži prikvačena na CTG i drip ne može do WC-a da se pomokri bez da je otkvače sa svega toga pa im je valjda jednostavnije uvaliti kateter. To što netko pokupi infekciju tu i tamo im isto nije problem, ionako su antibiotici pri ruci i sve pet.


ma da, tak nekak su i meni rekli. da obavezno moram isprazniti mjehur prije izgona. ak nemrem sama onda kateter. nisam mogla sama, jednostavno nije išlo   :No:  

al mene zanima, dal bi izgon stvarno bio tako nemoguć da su jednostavno mjehur ostavili na miru. ili bi nastale neke druge komplikacije?

----------


## elin

> Njihovo uobičajeno objašnjenje je da se isprazni mjehur jer pun mjehur može smetati izgonu. Žena koja tamo leži prikvačena na CTG i drip ne može do WC-a da se pomokri bez da je otkvače sa svega toga pa im je valjda jednostavnije uvaliti kateter. To što netko pokupi infekciju tu i tamo im isto nije problem, ionako su antibiotici pri ruci i sve pet.


da... teorije ... meni nisu uvalili katatet = tijekom poroda se sva ispišala po sebi = nakon poroda dobila urinarnu infekciju koja se lijepo proširila na maternicu = postporođajna groznica = 2 vrste antibiotika Klavocin (antibiotik širokog spektra) + Gentamicin (za urinoinfekciju).

----------


## elin

katetet = kateter, sorry.

----------


## Zvjerolina

> da... teorije ... meni nisu uvalili katatet = tijekom poroda se sva ispišala po sebi = nakon poroda dobila urinarnu infekciju koja se lijepo proširila na maternicu = postporođajna groznica = 2 vrste antibiotika Klavocin (antibiotik širokog spektra) + Gentamicin (za urinoinfekciju).


ideš... znači kak god okreneš dobiješ infekciju. a ne znam onda, valjda je bolje dobiti kateter. al opet, ja sam isto dobila gadnu infekciju i hrpe antibiotika.  :?

----------


## mikka

to bi se moglo sprijeciti tako da rodilja u trudovima ide cesto na wc, kao i da pije dovoljno tekucine tj. vode.

ja kad sam radala doma sam isla svako malo piskiti i nisam imala nikakvih problema, a na prvom porodu u bolnici su mi isto uvalili kateter, ali hvala bogu nisam nis pobrala.

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> da... teorije ... meni nisu uvalili katatet = tijekom poroda se sva ispišala po sebi = nakon poroda dobila urinarnu infekciju koja se lijepo proširila na maternicu = postporođajna groznica = 2 vrste antibiotika Klavocin (antibiotik širokog spektra) + Gentamicin (za urinoinfekciju).
> 
> 
> ideš... znači kak god okreneš dobiješ infekciju. a ne znam onda, valjda je bolje dobiti kateter. al opet, ja sam isto dobila gadnu infekciju i hrpe antibiotika.  :?


ma ne mora biti, ali velim, eto, ja dobila iako mi nisu uvalili kateter. Ne samo ja, tjedan dana nakon što sam došla iz bolnice mala završila u bolnici - pogađaš, urinarni infekt. Nisam doktor, pa ne znam da li je povezano, ali da sam se ispišala sva po sebi - jesam, da je dijete rođeno u toj pišolini - je, da sam završila i ja i ona u bolnici zbog urinoinfekta - jesmo (a ja ti ne volim baš slučajnosti, mislim da je povezano iako mi to još nitko nije potvrdio). E da, a mala je u bolnici pokupila e.coli - ma cca 3 mjeseca tulum na kvadrat.

----------


## Felix

iskreno, cisto sumnjam da si dobila infekciju jer si se popisala prilikom izgona. 
ipak si radjala u rodilistu, gdje je mogucnost dobivanja infekcija sasvim realna i moguca, da ne velim cesta. dokaz je i to sto je beba dobila infekciju.

----------


## Zvjerolina

> ma ne mora biti, ali velim, eto, ja dobila iako mi nisu uvalili kateter. Ne samo ja, tjedan dana nakon što sam došla iz bolnice mala završila u bolnici - pogađaš, urinarni infekt. Nisam doktor, pa ne znam da li je povezano, ali da sam se ispišala sva po sebi - jesam, da je dijete rođeno u toj pišolini - je, da sam završila i ja i ona u bolnici zbog urinoinfekta - jesmo (a ja ti ne volim baš slučajnosti, mislim da je povezano iako mi to još nitko nije potvrdio). E da, a mala je u bolnici pokupila e.coli - ma cca 3 mjeseca tulum na kvadrat.


uh. grdo. nadam se da je sad sve ok s bebolinom i s tobom.

----------


## monika

> Njihovo uobičajeno objašnjenje je da se isprazni mjehur jer pun mjehur može smetati izgonu.


ali meni su kateter stavili prije poroda posteljice, ne prije poroda bebe. Beba se rodila u kadi, ispustili su vodu, pa stavili kateter prije poroda posteljice  :?

----------


## Zvjerolina

> ali meni su kateter stavili prije poroda posteljice, ne prije poroda bebe. Beba se rodila u kadi, ispustili su vodu, pa stavili kateter prije poroda posteljice  :?


a jesu rekli zakaj ti stavljaju kateter?

----------


## monika

Nisu.
Niti su rekli da ce mi zatim dat injekciju za porod posteljice.
Osjecas se bas jadno, niti znas sto ti rade niti zasto. Tad si sretan da vidis bebu, da je sve ok, euforija... a  onom sto slijedi nekako se prepustis, ne pitas, nije kao toliko bitno, bar sam ja tako.  :/

----------


## tibica

Ništa. Ne bi mijenjala baš ništa što se tiče poroda. 
Rodila sam u kadi, bežični ctg, bez dripa, bez analgetika, prije toga skakutala na lopti, u bolnicu došla u 5 rodila u 12.14. MM i ja smo bili sami u boxu skoro do kraja. Nisam vrištala, nitko me nije maltretirao, misu mi nudili nikakve intervencije, nisam rezana, pazili su mi na međicu, babice su divne, doktori isto tako, box je bio pred kraj pun studenata medicine (ali samo zato što sam ja to dopustila!). Malu su mi dali na prsa direkt iz vode, cicala je čim su je obukli i pregledali. Dok sam ja porađala posteljicu dali su je tati u ruke...

Ma, sve je bilo ODLIČNO!!!

Eto, malo OT ali za ohrabrenje curama koje još čekaju porod.   :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

> 1. Otisla bih kasnije (puuuno) u rodiliste - nadam se da ovaj put necu imati citav dan trudove na 3 minute pa vise nisam znala gdje sam.
> 2. Ne bih dozvolila davanje dripa - trudovi su mi podivljali na 30 sekundi svako minut a nisam se otvarala pa su me nagovorile (nije bilo tesko uz takve trudove) i na epiduralnu, koje sam se uzasavala.
> 3. Ako nekim groznim slucajem vec budem imala epiduralnu, necu dati da mi je iskljuce suprotno uputama anesteziologa - pa sam cetiri sata bila otvorena 9,5-10 cm i imala trudove 'na suho' a beba se nije spustala.
> 4. Necu dozvoliti nalijeganje na stomak i prebacivanje iz boxa u radjaonu deset minuta prije izgona 'jer doktorici ne pase takav novi stol/krevet za nalijeganje'  Mozete misliti kako mi je pasalo pentranje po krevetima, jedva sam stajala na nogama...
> 5. Ne znam sto da mislim o epiziotomiji, jer sam uzasno lose zasivena i ginekologica mi je preporucila da mi to sasiju nanovo pri drugom porodu  :/ 
> 6. Necu dozvoliti da me sije dok ne proradi anestezija, posebno ne onako kao vrecu - nije rijec progovorila iako sam ja objasnjavala da me boli.
> 
> Sad kad citam, ja sam imala pravi all inclusive u st rodilistu - osim brijanja mislim da sam iskoristila sve druge opcije. Ah.
> 
> Uglavnom, pokusat cu biti snaznija i samouvjerenija. Karakter koji ne voli sukobe i jedva ceka da neugodnost prodje ce mi otezati stvar.


Bože, ovo kao da sam ja pisala  :shock:

----------


## summer

Onda imas moje iskreno saucesce  :/   :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## fureŠtIca

Što bih promijenila?
1. ne bih dopustila mužu da me požuruje u bolnicu
2. čim bi se beba ugrijala ja bih joj 'uvalila' sisu - imali smo velikih problema s početkom dojenja jer nismo dobro startali
3. prvih nekoliko sati ne bih se javljala na pozive na mobitel osim suprugu

Ne bih promijenila činjenicu da sam tulila 'ne mogu ja tooooo.....' i 'sestrooooo.....'   :Laughing:

----------


## Stijena

Najprije i najobaveznije bih promijenila babicu  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  
naime, ako mi se ta ista pojavi i na drugom porodu s obzirom da namjeravam roditi u istoj bolnici, ako neće biti druge u smjeni, mislim da će me porađati doktor vlastoručno - za najozbiljnije. 
Jednostavno si više neću dozvoliti nalijeganje na trbuh bez ikakvog razloga, onda optuživanje da glumim da me boli jer se to ne vidi na ctg-u, onda vrištanje zašto sam se ja sama skinula s ctg-a kad mi je puknuo vodenjak (mislim daj zamisli da bih to uopće znala :shock: ), rezanje bez ikakvog upozorenja radi bebe od 2600g, uvaljivanje katetera opet bez ijedne riječi ili pitanja jesam li u stanju do wc-a, blesavi komentari o tome tko mi je to vodio trudnoću........mislim da dalje ne nabrajam. Uglavnom to sve ovaj put namjeravam promijeniti!

Ni prvi put osim gore navedenog nisam imala nekih prevelikih trauma: 
- u rodilište sam krenula kad su mi trudovi bili na 5 minuta, a do tamo mi je trebalo nekih 45 minuta po najvećoj jutarnjoj gužvi, s tim da kad su počeli pravilni još sam se otuširala i spremila....to što se uporno nisam otvarala cijeli dan - eh, da sam znala.........
- obrijala sam se sama doma, pa me nisu kasapili
- klistir mi je najmanje neugodna stvar koju sam ikada doživjela
- dali su mi šetat kroz trudove koliko me volja
- nisam cijelo vrijeme bila priključena na ctg, a 12 sati trudova u predrađaoni sam bila na ctg-u na jedno 3 navrata
- u vrijeme trudova mogla sam se kretati, piti i jesti
- nisu mi na silu prokidali vodenjak iako sam u trudovima bila od pol 8 ujutro do pol 8 navečer dok mi nije puknuo sam
- drip recimo da smatram da su mi dali opravdano jer je plodova voda bila zelena :/ 

Dakle ono što ovaj put ŽELIM PROMIJENITI je:
- izbjeći episiotomiju (i slične gluposti tipa nalijeganja na trbuh i gore navedenih) pod svaku cijenu
- i drip po mogućnosti ako ne treba, ali ne pod svaku cijenu jer valjda postoje i opravdani razlozi za drip :/ 
- voljela bih da mi bebu daju odmah na podoj, a kasnije ću tražiti da mi je donose isključivo na podoje (s obzirom da vinogradska nema rooming in) - mislim da ću ovaj put dati sve od sebe da nam dojenje profunkcinira još u rodilištu
- još bih puno toga voljela, ali recimo da bih bila sretna i s ovim kako je bilo prošli put uz ove promjene - samo se nadam da neće biti gore iz ovih ili onih razloga :/ 

Ipak bih i ovaj porod voljela zapamtiti kao jedan od ljepših dana u svom životu, tako da svađanje za svoja prava s babicama i sestrama bih svakako voljela izbjeći, ali ako budem ponovno u onakvoj sličnoj situaciji, mislim da neću imati obzira.

----------


## mikka

isuse, muka me uhvati kad citam sta nama jadnim zenama rade u tako intimnom dogadaju kao sto je porod  :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## tajchi73

i treći put bih otišla na Sv. Duh, ali bi ovog puta zapisala  sve doktore, babice i sestre u službi tog trena i poslije većinu prijavila lječničkoj komori i komori med. sestara   :Grin:

----------


## argenta

> i treći put bih otišla na Sv. Duh, ali bi ovog puta zapisala  sve doktore, babice i sestre u službi tog trena i poslije većinu prijavila lječničkoj komori i komori med. sestara


Znaš što kažu: najbolja osveta je dobar život (ili, ovdje, dobar porod)   :Smile:

----------


## pink

Isključila bih racionalni mozak, he he.

"Ipak - za reprodukciju, rađanje i laktaciju sisavcima neokorteks nije potreban. Samo moždane strukture unutar i oko hipotalamusa, dakle one koje dijelimo i s najprimitivnijim sisavcima, su aktivne pri parenju, rađanju i laktaciji. Pretjerana stimulacija racionalnog mozga može omesti funkciju upravo tih struktura. Prilikom rađanja potrebno je reducirati stimulaciju neokorteksa na minimum, jer svaka stimulacija tog racionalnog dijela mozga može omesti napredovanje poroda, usporiti ga, a ponekad i onemogućiti."

Izvor: Roda

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2658

----------


## icyoh

otišla u privatno rodilište ili Graz...ili bilogdje da nije SD
a kasnije inzistirala da se dijete pošteno pregleda prije otpusta iz bolnice da ne završim kao ovaj put

----------


## lasada

Mijenjala bih bezobraznu primalju, uzimanje podataka sat vremena prije poroda, sve ko na ispitu a ja sam prvorotkinja i mogle su mi smireno objasniti postupak koji mi niti dan danas nije jasan a Lara će 06.09.2008. napuniti 4 mjeseca. I to njihovo dogovaranje sa pogledima između primalje i doktorice. Da nije bio na porodu MM svašta bi im izrekla. Pa dale su mi drip ne bi li prije bila gotova a kad me od njega grozno bolilo onda su prigovarale da ne dišem dobro, i plašile kako postoje druge metode rađanja, da ja neću roditi jer nisam znala tiskati a onda mi u drugoj smjeni druga doktorica i primalja pokazale i rodila sam Laru u 07:37, a ove dvije prethodne me mučile od 01:40. Promijenila bi im u bolnici pipe pod tuševima i uvela stalno toplu vodu, a ne moraš ustat u 05 ujutro da bi puštale pola sata vodu pa da dođe topla a onda dogovor između nas 4 rodilja tih 3 dana koja će prva pod tuš grozno. Ima još toga al ne sjetih se. Još sam brzo i rodila kakve su bile one.

----------


## lrs

na prvom porodu nistanebi mjenjala stvarno i doktori i babice su bili super a na drugom bi ....i danas nakon godinu i pol mi je jako krivo sto nisam rekla mm da ostane samnom.....nisam znala da ce ici bas tako brzo(u 5 dosla u 6 beba izasla) a i da je bio tamo nebi ostala sama i pala i bila 7 dana na neurologiji na intenzivnoj njezi.................ali dobro.sve je ok zavrsilo i zivot tece dalje.............................samo ne dogodilo se nikad nikom vise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koksy

Prvo i osnovno bi promjenila bolnicu, nebi u SD nego u Rijeku te bi si platila apartman da nemoram opet provest 2 i pol dana bez svojeg djeteta.
Nebi dozvolila da mi daju spasmex ni drip.
Protestirala bi protiv lezeceg polozaja na izgonu.
Dojila bi dijete odmah nakon poroda, nebi dozvolila da mi ga uzmu nakon 5 minuta.
Trazila bi vise pomoci pri dojenju.
Nebi dozvolila da mi dijete hrane adaptiranim (to bi vjerovatno svakako izbjegla da sam otisla rodit u Rijeku)

----------


## iridana2666

> Prvo i osnovno bi promjenila bolnicu, nebi u SD nego u Rijeku te bi si platila apartman da nemoram opet provest 2 i pol dana bez svojeg djeteta.
> Nebi dozvolila da mi daju spasmex ni drip.
> Protestirala bi protiv lezeceg polozaja na izgonu.
> Dojila bi dijete odmah nakon poroda, nebi dozvolila da mi ga uzmu nakon 5 minuta.
> Trazila bi vise pomoci pri dojenju.
> Nebi dozvolila da mi dijete hrane adaptiranim (to bi vjerovatno svakako izbjegla da sam otisla rodit u Rijeku)


Misliš da bi ti u Rijeci bilo bolje?!  :/   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Deaedi

Na porodu ne bi mijenjala nista (opet bi isla na carski), ali bi stedjela za privatno rodiliste. Ili bi sa SD pobjegla doma sto prije, jel se bas mora ostati na babinjacanma?

----------


## Felix

*deaedi*, znas da ne moras, mozes potpisati izjavu i otici.
samo sto to u praksi obicno ne bude bas tako, jer te 'nagovore' da ipak ostanes. bilo je vec topica na tu temu, ne sjecam se da je itko otisao prije 2 dana nakon poroda.

*iridana*, pa u rijeci ima nesto vecu sansu da postigne sto zeli, osim toga imaju stolcic i kadu sto sv. duh nema. nazalost, u kojem god da si rodilistu moras se boriti i inzistirati na onome sto zelis, ali u nekim rodilistima je to ipak mrvicu lakse. plus sto rijecko rodiliste ima duzu tradiciju baby friendly rodilista, dok se na sv. duhu jos uhodavaju (na stetu rodilja, nazalost).

----------


## Deaedi

> *deaedi*, znas da ne moras, mozes potpisati izjavu i otici.
> samo sto to u praksi obicno ne bude bas tako, jer te 'nagovore' da ipak ostanes. bilo je vec topica na tu temu, ne sjecam se da je itko otisao prije 2 dana nakon poroda.


Da znam, ne bi pitala...Ja sam otisla na svoju odgovornost 5.dan (tada su pustali nakon 6 ili 7 dana). Zanima me da li mozes otici odmah, dakle par sati nakon carskog i uzeti dijete sa sobom?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *deaedi*, znas da ne moras, mozes potpisati izjavu i otici.
> samo sto to u praksi obicno ne bude bas tako, jer te 'nagovore' da ipak ostanes. bilo je vec topica na tu temu, ne sjecam se da je itko otisao prije 2 dana nakon poroda.
> 
> 
> Da znam, ne bi pitala...Ja sam otisla na svoju odgovornost 5.dan (tada su pustali nakon 6 ili 7 dana). Zanima me da li mozes otici odmah, dakle par sati nakon carskog i uzeti dijete sa sobom?


a zašto? ne kužim zašto riskirati, po meni je to dobar standard da ti dozvole uopće ostati u bolnici tih par dana  :/ 
naravno, uz promijenjene uvjete u bolnicama, ali nakon carskog ići odmah kući  :/

----------


## Deaedi

Zato jer je nemoguce da nakon carskog imas 24h rooming in, a doma ipak imas neku pomoc. U bolnici nikakvu. Meni je puknuo sav od silne pomoci koju sam dobivala.

----------


## Felix

gle, ti si slobodna osoba u slobodnoj demokratskoj drzavi  :Wink:  nitko te ne moze na silu natjerati na nesto. ako zaista zelis otici par sati nakon carskog, otici ces. vjerojatno ce te jako gnjaviti, plasiti raznim komplikacijama itd itd, ali prema zakonu, smijes otici kad god zazelis.

----------


## pikapolonca

Ja bi sve ponovila pod istim uvjetima, jedino ne bih da mi zarežu međicu, mislim da je moglo i bez toga  :Heart:

----------


## Lovorka

Ja bih otišla kući ODMAH nakon poroda s djetetom na prsima. Makar nas netko morao odgurati u tačkama.

----------


## Linda

Nakon dva poroda na SD-u i "tutto completo" uslugu, čitaj- epiduralna (prvi put), drip, epiziotomija, ležanje uz stalni CTG, sredstvo "protiv bolova", nalijeganje, pregledi u trudu, deranje na mene da ne surađujem, po porodu (prvi put) odvajanje od 20 sati, jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjačama, pa sam do sljedećeg dana bila u predrađaoni, pa odvajanje radi žutice, devet dana u rodilištu oba puta radi žutice, svađanje oko toga da mi hrane djecu mojim mlijekom, a ne da ga bacam, kako su mi prvo rekli... ajme kad se sjetim...  :Sad:  zaista vjerujem u treću sreću i namjeravam se zauzeti da sve navedeno izbjegnem. Zato sve više razmišljam o Varaždinu.

----------


## mama_mia22

i onda se oni zovu rodilište prijatelj djece!
kak mogu biti prijatelji djece kad tetiraju majke ko stoku?

 :?

----------


## Felix

tada jos nisu imali tu titulu. dobili su ju prije nesto manje od godine dana.

----------


## Deaedi

> i onda se oni zovu rodilište prijatelj djece!
> kak mogu biti prijatelji djece kad tetiraju majke ko stoku?
> 
>  :?


Nije mi jasno kako su samo uspjeli dobiti tu titulu, uz ovakve price, posebno tu na forumu? Pa kaj ne postoje neki kriteriji?

----------


## marta

Koliko mi je poznato kriteriji se ticu iskljucivo djeteta. Samim tim sto su poboljsali uvjete za dijete i omogucili mu bolji start u zivot ne znaci da su napravili ista za majke. Ta nam borba tek predstoji, i to vjerojatno tek kad nas sve skupa prosvijetli da doista jesmo na istoj strani.

----------


## Deaedi

> Koliko mi je poznato kriteriji se ticu iskljucivo djeteta.


To je ocito pogresno. Mame i bebe, su barem u prvim danima, jedno.

----------


## marta

> Koliko mi je poznato kriteriji se ticu iskljucivo djeteta.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To je ocito pogresno. Mame i bebe, su barem u prvim danima, jedno.


Te kriterije je postavio unicef, da bi poboljsali zivot djece. Na majke nisu mislili, ili jesu ali iskljucivo u smislu kategorije koja se moze izboriti za sebe. To je "Baby friendly" titula, a ne "Mother friendly". Nazalost. Moglo bi i jedno i drugo bez potrosenog silnog novca i vremena.

----------


## mama_mia22

meni su prerezali pupčanu prerano i nisu me pustili sat vremena s njom nego pola. to nije bio baby friendly postupak, nikako!

----------


## ZIMA

Od svega mi je najviše žao što nisam tražila da ga dojim od prvog dana makar je bio u inkubatoru.

----------


## smedja

Ne znam bih li isla u bolnicu kad sam isla ili ne... bila sam otvorena 5 cm bez trudova ali mi se cinilo da je napukao vodenjak... tako isto ne znam bih li dala da mi opet prokinu vodenjak... sumnjam...
A opet, meni su trudovi nakon prokinutog vodenjaka sami bili uzasno jaki, za nekih sat vremena sam bila sa svojim trudovima otvorena 9 cm, ali ovaj put im ne bi dala da mi tada daju drip (mislim, cemu???????? )
Rekla bi MM da im zabrani da mi rade epiziotomiju (ja u trudovima nisam mogla govoriti, par puta sam samo nesto prisaptala MM)  i sto bi pukla trazila bi nekog strucnog da me zasije (a da sada znam kako se zove ta specijalizantica koja me sivala na sudu bi zavrsila), trazila bi da beba ostane samnom, uzela bi apartman da moze biti samnom cijeli dan i noc...
to za slucaj kad bi bas morala opet roditi u petrovoj

ali kad bi mi bila ova pamet pa da sam isla na neko krasno mjesto (monika?) ili ako zbog komplikacija ne bi mogla, barem negdje gdje imaju rooming in, stolcek itd

----------


## mala mrvica

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 1. Otisla bih kasnije (puuuno) u rodiliste - nadam se da ovaj put necu imati citav dan trudove na 3 minute pa vise nisam znala gdje sam.
> 2. Ne bih dozvolila davanje dripa - trudovi su mi podivljali na 30 sekundi svako minut a nisam se otvarala pa su me nagovorile (nije bilo tesko uz takve trudove) i na epiduralnu, koje sam se uzasavala.
> 3. Ako nekim groznim slucajem vec budem imala epiduralnu, necu dati da mi je iskljuce suprotno uputama anesteziologa - pa sam cetiri sata bila otvorena 9,5-10 cm i imala trudove 'na suho' a beba se nije spustala.
> 4. Necu dozvoliti nalijeganje na stomak i prebacivanje iz boxa u radjaonu deset minuta prije izgona 'jer doktorici ne pase takav novi stol/krevet za nalijeganje'  Mozete misliti kako mi je pasalo pentranje po krevetima, jedva sam stajala na nogama...
> 5. Ne znam sto da mislim o epiziotomiji, jer sam uzasno lose zasivena i ginekologica mi je preporucila da mi to sasiju nanovo pri drugom porodu  :/ 
> 6. Necu dozvoliti da me sije dok ne proradi anestezija, posebno ne onako kao vrecu - nije rijec progovorila iako sam ja objasnjavala da me boli.
> ...


I ja   :Crying or Very sad:  
Izgleda da im je ovakav porod praksa, a ne slucaj kako sam samu sebe tjesila.
Cini mi se sigurnijom opcijom roditi u autu pred bolnicom nego ovako kako sam rodila prvi put   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inez9

Otisla bi kasnije u bolnicu da rodim sa svojim trudovima, a ne da se cijeli dan mucim na dripu i da me na kraju sestra od 100kg otvara rukama
... i ne bi im dozvolila da mi milijun puta stavljaju kateter... to mi je bilo nesto uzasno. 
...ne bi im dozvolila da na silu istiskuju iz mene krv i posteljicu nakon poroda... to me bolilo vise od svih trudova.

----------


## Felix

inez9, gdje si rodila?

----------


## tajchi73

ja mislim idući put uzet neku mrcinu od 120 kg i 2 m visine da mi glumi muža na porodu i tam malo prosvijetli osoblje, pa nek oni razmišljaju što bi mjenjali i kak  da se ponašaju  :Raspa:   ( a definitivno je jeftinije od privatnog rodilišta )

----------


## Jenz

Ne bih promijenila ništa, kao i prošli puta, sve je prošlo super, osim što sam ovaj put jaaaaaaaako ugodno iznenađena davanjem bebe odmah po porodu. Ostale smo skupa sat vremena i odmah ju podojila i nema veće sreće za mene!

----------


## ribice

> Majuška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  summer prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovo je i moj porod   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## inez9

U rijeci sam rodila, a beba je imala obrnuto rotiranu glavicu, sto god to znacilo, jos nisam uspjela otkriti, pa je porod beskonacno trajao....

----------


## inez9

Ustvari sve to ne bi bilo potrebno da sam imala svoje trudove, to sam 100% sigurna i zato najvise krivim sebe sto sam dosla u bolnicu prerano.
i znam da je sve to bilo za dobro bebe i mene, ali stvarno je bilo uf....

----------


## Frida

Prvi puta bih otišla u rodilište gdje bih bila s djetetom 24 sata, a drugi puta bi ostala doma  :Grin:

----------


## Palagruža

Ne bih dala da me rezu, radije bih popucala do usiju ako treba. Mozda bih se zbog toga iduci put odlucila na porod na stolcicu ili u vodi? Ovako, osjetila sam i sam rez, a ni sivanje poslije mi nije bilo ugodno. I dva tjedna nakon nisam mogla normalno sjedit.
Ostalo sve je bilo ok. Dovoljno dugo sam bila doma, izbjegla drip, sredstva protiv bolova mi na srecu nisu trebala. Pristala sam na prokidanje vodenjaka i mislim da je to u danim okolnostima bila dobra odluka.

----------


## Mercedes

Mogu vas ja sad nešto pitat, u dobroj namjeri i bez podbadanja-
kad ste išle u bolnicu za porod? Budući da vam je većini žao što niste otišle kasnije.. I možda zašto ste otišle tada kada ste otišle?

Naime, ja ovo nisam iskusila jer nisam išla na porod nego samo na pregled, pa su me eto zadržali i ostavili "da me porode", ali eto, da drugi put ne napravim vašu "grešku" ranog odlaska..tnx

----------


## Mercedes

A što bih promjenila- hm..inducirani porod, drip, prokidanje vodenjaka, epiduralnu, epiziotomiju, zločeste sestre..ima toga  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rena7

Cure pitanje je ot, oprostite, ali moram ga negdje postaviti. Vi imate iskustva, pa ćete mi znati odgovoriti. 

Što je to sa Rijekom, ustvari zbog čega rodilju otvaraju rukama, golim rukama??? 

Na ovom forumu sam pročitala da to rade, a i osobno sam se jučer uvjerila u to. To mi djeluje užasno grubo i bolno   :Sad:  

To se radi i u drugim rodilištima?

----------


## Frida

> Mogu vas ja sad nešto pitat, u dobroj namjeri i bez podbadanja-
> kad ste išle u bolnicu za porod? Budući da vam je većini žao što niste otišle kasnije.. I možda zašto ste otišle tada kada ste otišle?
> 
> Naime, ja ovo nisam iskusila jer nisam išla na porod nego samo na pregled, pa su me eto zadržali i ostavili "da me porode", ali eto, da drugi put ne napravim vašu "grešku" ranog odlaska..tnx


Prvi puta: počela sam povraćati, uplašila se, otišla u rodilište oko 23 otvorena 1 prst (par sati prije sam bila na pregledu, ctg očitavao trudove ali me dok poslao doma), Lola se rodila drugi dan u 12i20.

Drugi puta sam došla na sam izgon (imala doulu, bila sigurna u sebe) oko 23i30, Pablo je rođen u ponoć.

----------


## Tiwi

Prvi put - tražila bih rooming in.

Drugi put - ponijela bih laptop. 

 :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> kad ste išle u bolnicu za porod? Budući da vam je većini žao što niste otišle kasnije.. I možda zašto ste otišle tada kada ste otišle?


Ja sam prvi put otišla školski, kao što se može svuda pročitati, kad su mi se trudovi ustalili na 5 minuta. Tako mi je rekla ginica, a i bilo je dosta snijega, usto i zagrebačko jutro s prijetećim gužvama... Nisam se htjela zeznuti. A ispalo je da sam se zeznula dolaskom, jer su mi trudovi stali čim sam kročila u bolnicu (od koje i inače imam blage fobije).

Da sam bila pametna, poslušala bih savjet doktorice koja me pregledala večer prije i, skuživši da uopće nisam nimalo otvorena, posavjetovala me da se vratim "kad ne budem mogla stajati na nogama", jer će me u suprotnom "morati poroditi na bilo koji način". Što se i dogodilo. Pa sam je drugi put poslušala. Srećom.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam drugi put čekala, pila kavu, dojila starijeg, presvlačila se (puko vodenjak za vrijeme dojenja  :Laughing:  ) pa onda krenula iz ZG za VŽ. U autu su me MM i doula pitali kak su česti trudovi i koliko bolni - pa sam škicala na sat i skužila da su na nekih 10 min ali da šutim dok traju   :Grin:   Onak, dobro je. Došli u VŽ u 20,00 , na pregledu u 22,00 trudovi na 2 min i mislim 2 ili 3 prsta a u 00,30 sam bila skroz otvorena   :Smile:  

Prvi put sam zbilja uranila, mogla sam još posaugat nekaj doma, ali mi smo se tak veselili Patriku da nismo mogli dočekati   :Laughing:

----------


## Palagruža

Mogu vas ja sad nešto pitat, u dobroj namjeri i bez podbadanja-
kad ste išle u bolnicu za porod? Budući da vam je većini žao što niste otišle kasnije.. I možda zašto ste otišle tada kada ste otišle? 
Ja sam zadovoljna svojim tajmingom  :Smile: 
Trudovi su mi poceli oko 10 navecer, cijelo vrijeme su bili na nekih 5 minuta, ali vrlo podnosljivi po intenzitetu. U bolnicu sam dosla oko 6:30 ujutro, prije nego sto sam krenula su mi trudovi poceli dolazit na 3-4 minute. Tina se rodila u 10:23, a u boksu sam bila malo manje od 3 sata.

----------

